

Interesting answers on Stack Overflow from July - sams99
http://samsaffron.com/archive/2010/08/05/Interesting+answers+on+Stack+Overflow+from+July

======
ScottWhigham
That poker bot answer was awesome. That's good OC for a blog.

------
est
I need a stackoverflow digest weekly blog

~~~
Jun8
This is an awesome idea! If a collection of gurus pull up interesting answers
within a week and provide brief commentary (why this is interesting, which
answers are particularly illuminating, etc.) it would be super.

------
ovi256
One of the sites he links to: <http://pokerai.org> looks really interesting.

